# LFTS 11/11/2020



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

It’s hard to believe we’re talking about a cold front being in the upper 40’s to near 50. But I for one will take it! My favorite time to hunt is during a cold front. What a difference a day makes for sure. I’m heading in the right direction and should be suiting up in about 40 minutes! I know lots have been looking forward to this day after the last week! I think tomorrow is the better day but I will gladly take this one too. I took the afternoon off yesterday and put up a set in the bedding area. I’m headed for it this morning. Good luck today everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Very excited about today! Been looking at this weather change for a week! Heading out to Jackson now! Good luck all and stay safe.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

What a difference a day or should I say night makes. I prepared the wood burner last night knowing what it would be like this morning. HELLO MICHIGAN , YOUR BACK !
Winds will be alot less in a few hours so don't let it talk you out of going out. Good luck to all that venture.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Cold front didn't hit SE Ohio yet, still 67 degrees with rain for a few hours. Tomorrow will be the big turn around for us. Headed to the stand in a few minutes.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm in today, good luck and happy veterans day to by brothers and sisters in arms, past and present.


----------



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks To All our Veterans out there.

I am up early. Long drive and a long hike ahead of me. See you boys in the tree.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Winds a howling. Headed for the swamp.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Should be a good one!!!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Heading to the farm soon! Hope the deer cooperate!! Good luck all!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm headed to The 200. Haven't been there since Oct 2, although others have. It's a field-edge stand on the west side of the big ag field, situated between two hinge cut areas (north end and south end of the strip woodlot). Good luck all!


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Heading out once I’m off at 6. I’ll be sitting in my stand along a creek today. Finally have a favorable wind that doesn’t have any south anything in it.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

I just got a good feeling it’s someone’s turn today. Who’s it going to be? As a whitetail hunter you just got to love a cold front! We have to things going for us today! The weather and no more full moon! I’m settled and ready! Day light can’t come quick enough! Be safe and THANK YOU veterans for affording us the opportunity to enjoy what we’re doing today! If I get on one in this bedding it’s definitely going to be up close and personal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

Sitting on the south end of a bedding area, WNW wind is good for this spot, I’ll take the temperature drop. I agree with Johnhunter, someone’s luck is going to change today. Happy Veterans Day, aim small, miss small.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

If a cold front makes them move we should see a few go down this morning. Let's do this.


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

Windy as f


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Absolutely pouring rain here in SE ohio. Going to let it ease up before i head in to the stand. Wind is straight south now but will change to a NNW around 10am. Good luck guys


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

I’m being a pansy this morning and sitting the morning out. Laying here in the camper and the wind is so strong it sounds like a squadron of A10s is flying over. 
Gotta fix the generator....again. Gonna need it tonight. 
Providing the winds lay down Some I’ll be out this evening. According to my weather channel app winds tomorrow are supposed to be back down to 5-10. Couple that with 28 degrees and tomorrow should be better day


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Headed out in a few if I can get off the toitey. Good luck everyone. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Up at the rack shack ,very windy.aleast it's getting colder.


----------



## donnelj (Feb 7, 2009)

After a long walk thru a freshly disced field that was rained on last night, arrived at my stand with about 5 lbs of mud on each boot. Lol. C’mon deer. It’s a great day to be up and movin! Good luck everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

Macs13 said:


> Pass him? I'd take that buck if I had to tackle him and try to take him with a knife! Wowzers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


He's in Iowa, different playing field out there!!


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

Unbelievably slow over here, did think I herd a couple grunts 15 minutes ago to my south, and thought I caught movement to my north. Between the boardum and wind I’m not sure if my eyes and ears are playing tricks on me


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Arrow released


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

pgpn123 said:


> Arrow released


Love those noon shots!!!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Big doe at 100. Acting spooky. Moved off into thick bedding. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I was just out of range of a big 9pt at 8:00 this morning, second big one to slip by me so I moved up to a tree I already have hooks in. Probably to little to late but you never know, wind is picking back up. Guess it’s time for lunch with a view, good luck to anyone still out here with me!
Flight


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

4 different bucks and 3 doe for me all with in the first two hours of daylight. One of the bucks was pretty nice. But not what I’m after. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Seven bucks so far. A small one is bedded in front of me now. The 5th buck made me cancel my mid day appointment. One of my 2019 targets made his first appearance of 2020 a little over an hour ago dogging a doe. In for the day now.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Got some cool pics on my camera this morning. I’m gonna be moving my creek stand. It’s been dead as of late. The cool pictures were between two ponds on a path that runs between them. Essentially a natural pinch point. This 6 just showed up at 3 am today. Of course I didn’t see any deer today. I just thought it was cool that he decided to tear up all the saplings in this area, perfectly in front of the camera. He hung around for almost 40 minutes there on the path in front of the camera.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

pgpn123 said:


> Arrow released


----------



## Kevin Hughes (May 2, 2018)

Still at work so not sure if will make the afternoon hunt. But got the next 5 days off. Planning on all day sits now with the cooler temps...………..can't wait!!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

This has been freaking unbelievable. About 25 minutes ago a doe came flying by me and then I had 6 bucks going crazy running all over the place one marginal 8pt I was at full draw on let him walk. I love this hunt. It’s been non stop action from 8am on.


----------



## digdoghog (Nov 6, 2005)

Flight of the arrow said:


> I was just out of range of a big 9pt at 8:00 this morning, second big one to slip by me so I moved up to a tree I already have hooks in. Probably to little to late but you never know, wind is picking back up. Guess it’s time for lunch with a view, good luck to anyone still out here with me!
> Flight
> View attachment 601333


You know how this is going to work right? He'll come back within range of the other stand! DOH!!!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Still hunting a strip of woods I haven't hunted all year. Finding a little sign


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Just heard a couple pretty loud wheezes upwind. Hit the grunt tube a few times see if I can’t get its attention. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

pgpn123 said:


> Arrow released


Wee wee wee


----------



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Saw my third buck about 30 minutes ago. He had a rack is all I could tell. 75 yards and heading dead away. Grunt tube wasnt catching his ears. I'm underdressed for this wind been frozen all morning. Who's pulling an all dayer with me?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

My boot leaks


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

9pt story later


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

So planning on heading out shortly (managed to avoid the afternoon meeting). Torn between two hunting spots in this wind - 1 along a main travel corridor deeper in this patch I’ve been waiting for a non Sw to hunt, 2 doing the usual and hunting the edge of an open area with browse. Anyone wanna help me decide?


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

pgpn123 said:


> 9pt story later
> View attachment 601375


Congrats on a great buck!! Love the blood too!!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

pgpn123 said:


> 9pt story later
> View attachment 601375


Awesome! Congrats! Can't wait for my evening hunt.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

pgpn123 said:


> 9pt story later
> View attachment 601375


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Just watched a 2.5 breed a doe. What a difference a day makes. I believe that I saw another shooter a bit ago. I should have brought more food, lol.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

vsmorgantown said:


> This has been freaking unbelievable. About 25 minutes ago a doe came flying by me and then I had 6 bucks going crazy running all over the place one marginal 8pt I was at full draw on let him walk. I love this hunt. It’s been non stop action from 8am on.


I wouldn't be leaving that stand if I were you. These are the hunts you dream about.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Dish7 said:


> Just watched a 2.5 breed a doe. What a difference a day makes. I believe that I saw another shooter a bit ago. I should have brought more food, lol.


I'd like to see you tag out on the one from 2019 hit list


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Well that’s a wrap folks. Back inside with a cup of joe. Pulled the card and got this decent little buck during daylight a few days ago. Probably get a hard pass from me if I see him.

Next stop - Missouri! 











Sent from d_mobile


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

pgpn123 said:


> 9pt story later
> View attachment 601375


Freaking awesome! Congrats that’s a beautiful midday cruiser-bruiser!

I’m in for the duration I forgot my cleaning lady was coming today.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

On Target said:


> I wouldn't be leaving that stand if I were you. These are the hunts you dream about.


I’m in for the duration! I forgot my cleaning lady was coming over today so glad she texted me!


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

jr28schalm said:


> I'd like to see you tag out on the one from 2019 hit list


Me too, lol. He was about a hundred yards. Before I even got the binos up I could see his grey face. Hopefully they loop back in here. Seems to happen a lot in this spot.


----------



## Roman1 (Sep 12, 2013)

These boots were made for sitting.. .not walking. And whatever you do, don’t think for a minute they’re made for stalking. Even in an emergency.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

I couldn't even get my bow pulled up before I turned around and saw this guy had basically followed me. I wish this wind would stay better our of the west, keeps almost switching out of the south.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Dish7 said:


> Just watched a 2.5 breed a doe. What a difference a day makes. I believe that I saw another shooter a bit ago. I should have brought more food, lol.


I keep hearing a deer walking to my north but it’s so thick I’m not seeing it. I’m thinking of you Dish!
Flight


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

pgpn123 said:


> 9pt story later
> View attachment 601375


Congrats. 
Looking forward to the story.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Man some of you guys hunt in fantastic spots. I’m lucky to see a deer or two a day (skunked yesterday) and some of y’all are seeing 3, 4, 5,6, 7 bucks a sit.
Oh well. Been up on stand for about a half hour. Very limited shot opportunities in this spot and I have to be on my game and listen for them coming. Let’s roll and see what happens. I did kill this buck out of this tree in 2014, last deer I killed. I’m due. 
Pops is sitting in the blind that 8pt walked by the other night. Praying he comes off that ridge in the same spot again tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

pgpn123 said:


> 9pt story later
> View attachment 601375


What a crime scene! Congrats


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

As I was pulling my bow up I heard a grunt, turned around, and there was a bigger buck than the one i filmed. 5 minutes in the stand and I've seen two nice 8 points. Its on! Gonna put the phone away for the rest of the night they are cruising. Good luck all


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

All you guys seeing multiple bucks should put your phones away and stay alert.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

old graybeard said:


> All you guys seeing multiple bucks should put your phones away and stay alert.


OGB has spoken!


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

old graybeard said:


> All you guys seeing multiple bucks should put your phones away and stay alert.


I guess I’m safe then. I’m deerless. lol


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

LabtechLewis said:


> In The Alley. Never killed one here. Not going to be easy. Stand is a creaker and a lot of the field is almost eye to eye.
> 
> View attachment 601425


Here’s a radical thought for you. What if you were to replace the creaking stand with one that doesn’t creak?


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

I’m back up as well. Damn work and people that can’t handle their own projects lol. Think I’m going to work tonight as well, so I can sit all day tomorrow. Last bow hunt tomorrow for me until after firearm season. Good luck guys and gals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

This evening’s view.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Made a quick lunch stop and switched stands with my son. I saw a couple good ones there last night. Would love to see him get a crack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

November Sunrise said:


> Here’s a radical thought for you. What if you were to replace the creaking stand with one that doesn’t creak?


Where is the challenge in that


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I've been set and ready. What's the hold up?


----------



## shumhow (Dec 27, 2010)

CDN1 said:


> In for the evening sit. New spot just saw an 8pter in the buffer strip along the river. Hoping for good movement!
> View attachment 601399
> 
> 
> ...


Watch your shadow when you to draw back on him!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

SE Sanilac checking in. First Happy Veterans Day! Thanks to all that have served and still are. Army Vet myself. Congrats to deer that were dropped today. Quick prime time sit. And don't have to be me until the 23rd. . Git Er Done!


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Well got out of work sooner than expected so I was able to get out after all. So maybe a bonus hunt for me? Let’s hope the deer cooperate. In the same stand I sat this morning where I got skunked. Maybe with the lack of activity this morning they’ll be in here tonight or maybe I’m just a glutton for punishment.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Locked and loaded. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Man the woods are dead this evening. Haven’t seen an animal since around 2pm and that was a squirrel and couple chickadees. 
The wind laid down nice like I thought it would. Was expecting to see some movement but nothing yet. 
Oh well, we’re in the magic hour. Anything can happen 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Sat til noon and I'm back at it again. God I love the abuse. There's something big back here.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Man some of you guys hunt in fantastic spots. I’m lucky to see a deer or two a day (skunked yesterday) and some of y’all are seeing 3, 4, 5,6, 7 bucks a sit.
> Oh well. Been up on stand for about a half hour. Very limited shot opportunities in this spot and I have to be on my game and listen for them coming. Let’s roll and see what happens. I did kill this buck out of this tree in 2014, last deer I killed. I’m due.
> Pops is sitting in the blind that 8pt walked by the other night. Praying he comes off that ridge in the same spot again tonight.
> View attachment 601397
> ...


I don't see a lot very few actually, but all I really need of one of any gender.
I've been saving myself for gun, but I couldn't of got out if I wanted to this morning. I was an out an out hurricane early this morning. Scary stuff actually.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

jiggin is livin said:


> It is a totally different experience for some people. Some like lots of bone and hunt small 40 or 80 acre parcels where only half is cover and plenty of food. It isn't too hard to be where the deer move there.
> 
> When you are hunting the big woods, where there is 50k+ acres, there is a lot of room for the deer to move around you. You have to know what you are doing and find the deer and stay on em. It isn't hardly the same game.
> 
> ...


When we had access to a 40 down in Eaton county I’d always spend the last 2 days of my vacation there hunting. Seen plenty of deer and even killed a couple. My brother would always say we needed to hunt there my entire vacation. I’d always tell him it’s not the same. You feel way more accomplished if you kill a buck in the big woods. It’s a lot tougher game that’s for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Sorry forgot pic.


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

old graybeard said:


> I've been set and ready. What's the hold up?
> View attachment 601443
> View attachment 601443


OGB, 
From the views you regularly provide, you're sets always look like they are so "tucked-in". Seems like you are as stealthy as you are dedicated. 
Reminds me of a tripod stand I have tucked in-between a few trees. 
Hope you get the drop on them and the deer underestimate your sneakiness. Good luck.


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Have seen buck all so far, maybe heard a distant fight, but quickly coming to the conclusion this location sucks


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

This 8pt checking does on the field


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

3/5. Reloading.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

I was going to sit all day, about 9 started wishing I had dressed better. 15 mins later I saw a pretty nice buck 120 yds away. He didn't hear my calls and walked out of view. It got me excited, but the next thing I knew I was shivering. Never good. Had a sandwich and candy bar and felt a little better. I wanted to last until 1 when I was going to switch stands anyway and it should warm me up. Just after 11, I look up and this one is at 40 yds walking straight towards me. Woah, this one is a keeper. To me anyway. Got the video turned on, pulled back when he was behind a big oak at 15 yds and shot when he stepped out past it at 8 yds. Put it in front of his shoulder quartering to me, he spun and ran, saw some red gushing and saw him go down at about 70 yds. Hellrazor fwiw. All on video. I'll post when I get it figured out, Sony can't use YouTube anymore. 
He weighed 180 lbs dressed, my heaviest ever.


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

Lot's of activity in SW Genesee County tonight. Had 5 bucks harassing a doe out in the rye to my East and simultaneously another couple bucks running a doe in the swamp to my West. Things are finally cranking up. Glad that my logging project doesn't seem to be bothering the deer.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Heading back out got most my lanes done this morning then I broke the chain saw blade on the weed whacker, took all day to find one, one more lane to go hopefully done by dark


You need to take a break and celebrate your Birthday!


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

shumhow said:


> Watch your shadow when you to draw back on him!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Lol I am shooting a crossbow but I was thinking about that! Good call


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ended up having the farmer pull into field right at prime time to spread fertilizer...that means he will prob be in there tomorrow planting wheat....just when I was planning an all day sit! 

Oh well, tractors don’t bother deer much. 

Ended up seeing a 4 pt and a spike along with 3 or 4 yearlings doe. 

Back at it well before daylight tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

dewy6068 said:


> Ended up having the farmer pull into field right at prime time to spread fertilizer...that means he will prob be in there tomorrow planting wheat....just when I was planning an all day sit!
> 
> Oh well, tractors don’t bother deer much.
> 
> ...


. Too late to plant wheat in Michigan. Probably spreading potash and tillage may be next


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Well I wish I had better news but this afternoon was a bust I didn’t see one deer after 12:15 PM when I saw a little four pointer and a doe then that was it for the rest of the day. But this morning hunt all the way up until 1215 was phenomenal.


----------



## TU-MSU (Sep 1, 2003)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Heading back out got most my lanes done this morning then I broke the chain saw blade on the weed whacker, took all day to find one, one more lane to go hopefully done by dark


Big fan of your posts Always enjoy the humor!!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

pgpn123 said:


> I was going to sit all day, about 9 started wishing I had dressed better. 15 mins later I saw a pretty nice buck 120 yds away. He didn't hear my calls and walked out of view. It got me excited, but the next thing I knew I was shivering. Never good. Had a sandwich and candy bar and felt a little better. I wanted to last until 1 when I was going to switch stands anyway and it should warm me up. Just after 11, I look up and this one is at 40 yds walking straight towards me. Woah, this one is a keeper. To me anyway. Got the video turned on, pulled back when he was behind a big oak at 15 yds and shot when he stepped out past it at 8 yds. Put it in front of his shoulder quartering to me, he spun and ran, saw some red gushing and saw him go down at about 70 yds. Hellrazor fwiw. All on video. I'll post when I get it figured out, Sony can't use YouTube anymore.
> He weighed 180 lbs dressed, my heaviest ever.
> View attachment 601471


Congrats again that is an absolute gorgeous buck! Midday cruiser-bruiser for sure!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Tonight was the first sit i can remember losing track of buck sightings. It was between 9-12 different bucks. Two looked 3.5+. One had a busted g2 and was getting the pass regardless. The other was the only buck I saw further than 50 yards away. He looked to be a tall, narrow and massive mainframe 10. He would get an arrow. Be back it tomorrow, it was a great day today. Congrats to all that scored!


Sounds like you had a great hunt mine was the same way except mine was in the morning I saw 15 bucks this morning. I’ll be able to get out for a couple hours in the morning then I got a head into the office.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Heading back out got most my lanes done this morning then I broke the chain saw blade on the weed whacker, took all day to find one, one more lane to go hopefully done by dark


Wheres the pics of the lady using the weed wip?.. sal ?


----------



## Captain of the 4-C's (Sep 11, 2003)

OK - so much for deer moving before and during a cold front. 11 hours in stand to see a grand total of 6 deer - wait for it - wait for it - 10 minutes before the end of shooting light. Wish I had a crystal ball to know when deer are going to move to reduce butt numbness time. 9 scrapes around me and none appear to have been touched.


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Well, my hate for afternoon sits has now reached exclusionary pitch. I have yet to see anything before it gets dark (I think I managed to call something in, but was dark before he got anywhere within visible). So going forward screw the afternoons! (Compared to a near 100% seeing deer rate in the mornings). 

Will be in the stand tomorrow first thing, trying to fill a tag, either way.


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

Saw three bucks harassing a doe. That’s what my cell cam showed me anyways. Giving my small property a break from hunting it so hard last week and killing a buck on Sunday.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Can’t wait till morning, calm, crisp!
Marked tree with gps and hopefully don’t make to much noise going in! And if I do, hopefully sounds like a deer lol


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Saw 2 1.5 yr olds and 5 does. A great night in the woods.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Stubee said:


> Our in the same drainage on a low oak ‘ridge’
> between two drains or creeks. Lotta fresh scraping past two days here. Nice day to hunt.
> View attachment 601433


Old school, Bear razorheads and autumn orange XX75s, thanks for the memories!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

old graybeard said:


> All you guys seeing multiple bucks should put your phones away and stay alert.


Always think the same, how the hell ya gonna say I see a shooter.... I'll be looking at said shooter !!  I enjoy the woods. On the phone checking this site enough :lol:



pgpn123 said:


> I was going to sit all day, about 9 started wishing I had dressed better. 15 mins later I saw a pretty nice buck 120 yds away. He didn't hear my calls and walked out of view. It got me excited, but the next thing I knew I was shivering. Never good. Had a sandwich and candy bar and felt a little better. I wanted to last until 1 when I was going to switch stands anyway and it should warm me up. Just after 11, I look up and this one is at 40 yds walking straight towards me. Woah, this one is a keeper. To me anyway. Got the video turned on, pulled back when he was behind a big oak at 15 yds and shot when he stepped out past it at 8 yds. Put it in front of his shoulder quartering to me, he spun and ran, saw some red gushing and saw him go down at about 70 yds. Hellrazor fwiw. All on video. I'll post when I get it figured out, Sony can't use YouTube anymore.
> He weighed 180 lbs dressed, my heaviest ever.
> View attachment 601471


"To me anyways" ..... Guys gotta quit down playing your animals ! HELL OF A BUCK, congrats ! 



LabtechLewis said:


> View attachment 601513


CONGRATS !


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Saw 4 does tonight just going about their business. No bucks harassing them.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

LabtechLewis said:


> View attachment 601513


Congrats LTech! Nice freezer stuffer.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

I found out where they were hanging out this afternoon...in my neighbors yard


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

vsmorgantown said:


> Good luck. Couldn’t see the video though?


Couldn’t get it to load


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Cjs180 (May 13, 2018)

Central WI. First day of my rut vacation. Saw over 20 dear but only three bucks. Spike, fork and a nice shooter this afternoon at 4pm. Closest he came was 80 yards and he was not coming towards me. Grunted at him and he stopped and went the other way. Guess my calling skills suck!


----------



## greense1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Haven’t got out much this year but have the rest of the month off. hunted a spot where we won’t be hunting the next couple weeks so had my eye on taking a doe. What actually happened was a comedy of errors that left me with a broad-head sized hole in the pop up fabric. Thankfully the deer was a clean miss. 9 yards broadside. I was at full draw for a long time waiting for her to clear a tree and didn’t realize it but I was actually just barely resting the bow on the end of the armrest of the chair. Touched it off and it fell off and flung the arrow through the blind and into the dirt. Just sat there shaking my head wondering how the hell you could not notice that.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Cjs180 said:


> Central WI. First day of my rut vacation. Saw over 20 dear but only three bucks. Spike, fork and a nice shooter this afternoon at 4pm. Closest he came was 80 yards and he was not coming towards me. Grunted at him and he stopped and went the other way. Guess my calling skills suck!



Been a while since I used a call. Nothing against them.
When I used a dominant grunt call I found less takers than takers.
Some bucks acted like a scolded dog as they slunk away.
An adjustable call with a younger/higher toned young buck grunt did better.

Some bucks are not looking for conflict at times. Some more often than others. Almost like they are going to avoid conflict when no hot doe is being courted.
And doe bleats when bucks were chasing and not actually on a doe sometimes did the trick.

Sometimes wondering set in , as to if it was a bachelor group that knew each other and had worked out most pecking order stuff vs a stranger passing through. 
My best results were younger buck tones on older bucks that were hanging in an area pre rut after bachelor group break up, but when bucks were getting antsy/worked up about being more interested in does than lounging.

Today , due to breeding going on ; doe bleats would be my attempt to get a bucks attention.
Tending /trailing close staccato grunts could be mixed in , but better a young buck sounding tone than an older one.


----------



## Cjs180 (May 13, 2018)

I tried a doe bleat about 5 minutes afterwards when I thought of it. Didn’t work then. Probably should have tried that first. I am 0/20+ on grunting a deer in. When I used to duck hunt I found keeping the call in the vest was the best practice except for the shaker feeder call. Tomorrow if given the chance I will try the doe bleat if they are out of range. 

good luck to everyone!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Cjs180 said:


> I tried a doe bleat about 5 minutes afterwards when I thought of it. Didn’t work then. Probably should have tried that first. I am 0/20+ on grunting a deer in. When I used to duck hunt I found keeping the call in the vest was the best practice except for the shaker feeder call. Tomorrow if given the chance I will try the doe bleat if they are out of range.
> 
> good luck to everyone!


If a deer is increasing distance it's worth the gamble.
Sometimes....

A friend grunted on a call first time with it in the woods with it.
Three deer jumped out of the cover on the trail he was on , and his feet were in jeopardy.
He almost didn't like calls after that.

I was using one to grunt when I made too much noise heading to a stand a particular buck hung around.
He came in ready to rock. Fired up ready....

Best case was one about fifty yards away when I was headed for a stand and saw his legs moving in/below some pines , grunted in within handshaking range. 
I try to forget about the two arrows sent near him during his approach, miss ,departure, calling him back to miss him again, and then wondering why I grunted again when there were no more arrows as he stepped closer and closer and closer.
Not a young buck. But that particular day he was looking for another deer....


----------

